

Britain’s Oxygen Accelerator Hopes To Breathe Life Into Startups - kanny96
http://gigaom.com/2011/05/09/britain’s-oxygen-accelerator-hopes-to-breathe-life-into-startups/

======
hugh3
I learned something today. I learned that Birmingham was Britain's second-
largest city.

Anyway, best of luck to these dudes. There's certainly more than enough
success to go around. Why Birmingham? Why not?

PS. Is there a YC-clone in Australia yet? Does anyone want to lend me a couple
of million to start one? :)

~~~
JacobAldridge
Startmate launched not that long ago - I'm out of the Aus scene these days, so
not sure how it's going. I reckon you need the mentors more than the millions
- and indeed, if you could get the mentors then the money would likely follow
from somewhere.

I'm off to Birmingham for a weekend at the end of this month. I shall now
delight in knowing that it's the size of ... Brisbane.

~~~
hartror
Yeah they have done their first round of companies. A friend did it and it
seems they got a fair bit out of it. Only time shall tell if it was truly
worth it for them or not.

<http://www.startmate.com.au/>

------
dmix
20k _loan_ for 6% and the founder has no software experience?

Doesn't sound that appealing to be honest.

~~~
fredoliveira
I hate a me-too comment just as much as everyone else, but people need to read
this before getting tricked (perhaps not on purpose, but by not noticing it's
a _loan_ they're getting into). I know these guys want to help as many
companies as they can (actually, i _hope_ that's the reason), but 6% for a
loan sounds like a bad deal unless the mentorship/advice/connections they're
getting it are _extremely_ valuable.

